
Ask HN: Have you purchased a WiFi 6 router? Why? - samuelma
I am curious to know if any of you have purchased a WiFi 6 router or has been seriously thinking of acquiring one, especially considering that WiFi 6E routers seem to be a few months away from being released. Also, what&#x27;s your opinion on future-proofing in the consumer networking market?
======
brudgers
I already future proofed. I bought a router running dd-wrt built before the
FCC firmware upgrade ban. Because the future I want to prevent is the one with
my router easily hacked...well that and the future where I keep having to
upgrade routers.

~~~
samuelma
I did expect that this community to be heavily focused towards the security of
their network, which is excellent, but am I to assume that the WiFi 6/6E
doesn't interest you at all? I am asking because I didn't expect to see the
newer 6E standard so soon and I am sure it's going to confuse the user quite a
bit.

~~~
brudgers
Doesn’t interest me very much. I chased the latest in the 90’s and early OO’s.
But these days I value consistency. WiFi is not something I think about if I
can avoid it. I would rather spend the effort doing what I am wanting to do
and tech is rarely the bottle neck and when it is going from one old
technology to a slightly less old one is inevitably enough.

To put it another way technology pitched as future proof is always the fastest
to go obsolete. And Linux on my router never will.

